# Best Advices for Ladies ( how to train your man in the bed)



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Well Ladies 
May I have your attention please? 
Since I joined this forum, I noticed that some women has sexual problems with their men 
and I wanted to advice them with some of my opinions..By the way I apologize you because of my bad english
but I tried my best to make good explainations..I hope these advices can help you..
Best Regards..

Firstly you must remember that no body is perfect..if the man of your life has disappointed you in the sex, 
then don’t be sad..This problem can be fixed by a little bit striving

Sometimes even the most ideal man might be inexperienced about what to do in the bed
He may do a lot of continual faults during sex even though he has a great potential. 
But you must know that all the men can be trained for perfect performance..All you need is
to know what to do..

*Problem 1*

*He is not striving to seduce you*

if your partner’s seduction way is to express that he wants to have sex while embracing you 5 minutes ago before sleep, then you need to work on him immediately.
Some women think that the man who has a long relationship with his partner doesn’t need to seduce her anymore. But Every woman wants to be desired.. being seduced by her man is so important to get endless pleasure..Unfortunately the men notice that sitiuation hardly.. They apply the strategy of seduction elements for being with you first a few times..They find seduction is unneccessary after sex got ordered as routine


Can it be possible to make him the same as seductive hot man that you met first time? 

Unfortunately this is impossible when he lose those feelings.. it is almost too difficult to bring those feelings back to him and make them relive on him..Because the men can not be romantic in the subject named sex..if you want some special things; such as candle light, nice back ground music, massage etc.. then you should remember you have to prepare all by yourself.. Your man becomes pleased in those environments that you created. But He never attempts to make the same organizations for you..

This is like to wash dishes..They barely notice that you are the one who wash dishes always when you quit washing dishes..If you truly want to be desired as sexually by your man, then you should stop having sex with him until the ask the reason..So this will help him to understand that he better change his behaviours..

Well what you must do if you want to be desired without accepting bribe?

Firstly both of you must be open for trying new tactics on new places always.
For example, you may activate your sexual life by discovering fantasies of each other


*Problem 2*

*He is so incompetent about foreplay*

Probably your man has applied routine tactics on you so long time and it doesn't effect you anymore. That might be the first cause of incompetence on foreplay. This means that both of you have to spend a little bit more energy to add authenticity into sex.. For example, you may buy erotic books and magazines which both of you can read together in the bed, you may watch erotic movies together or by taking your sex life out of bedroom, you may revive the passionate feelings in the past which you missed so much..

it is so natural that it is still not the best sex that you ever had together in your life. What if the real cause is not like that you thought he became bad because of his routine practices on foreplay? what if he is really incompotent? Don't be afraid! your partner can be trained even though he is incompotent..if he doesn't recognize your body yet, then probably he is still applying same action which doesn't work on you as it worked on his ex girl friend..

*well how can you train your man? *

Start by hot kissing . and then show him that how you want he touch you..You may consider all as sexy, joyful and practical"show-tell" lesson which would make both of you pleased at the rest

*APPLY THIS TONIGHT!*

If your man is not enough to seduce you in the bed, then probably he has never comprehended what the ladies want until today..The cause might be that he apply the superficial and simple tactics which his friends recommend and he pay too much attention to the unreal actions in erotic movies..But the men no matter experienced or inexpericed ,want to develop their own techniques and egos as long as you train them..There is a new technique which contains "breathing, accepting, respect and praise" concepts..it is very natural to get excited while talking about sex..Therefore, in this order, taking deep breath can help you to tell which you want to say in the next sentence so comfortably..The second item " accepting" contains lissening him after you finish your words instead of to close the topic. You can make empathy for respect..Lastly, you may priase him by a compliment which corresponds the feature of him that you criticized.. By using this technique which contains those four concepts, you can teach your partner aboout the how give endless pleasure in the bed soon

*Problem 3*

*He doesn't like oral sex*

According to a research world-wide, % 29 of men do not enjoy oral sex.. Sad but true, but i f a man does not like to do oral sex , he can never be successful in this matter. To convince him, you can say "If you do it for me and I'll give you the response" so you would make him get excited and you may observe that he becomes much willing in this way.. but if a man rejects the oral sex because of fear of doing wrong, then this approach wouldn't be not useful. if you think that he can be pretty good in this matter, you may tell him..Of course, if it is really as bad as he fears, you may need to guide him.

*Problem 4*

*He is incompatible to you as sexually*

Every woman and man like to have sex in different tempo, therefore orgasm times might be different than each other.Ongoing long-term relationship, Ejaculation of your partner may take long time while the duration of your arouse gets shorten gradually. In fact, many couples works so hard to adapt to each other. Getting orgazm as concurrent is always perceived as big reward at the end of sex. However, the expectations after the sex are important to consider as mutual.The Men's interest get distracted after ejaculation..They want to eat or sleep after ejaculation..But in women's nature there is affection to the men after sex..Therefore Keep in mind the mutual expectations, and go on like that.

*Problem 5*

*He is not sexy as physically*

the attraction between two foreign people is an incredible power which creates seduction..But this power that both of you feel as mutual, doesn't guarantee that you would feel have a heavenly pleasure..don't let your men's appearance mislead you if you think it is the cause of attraction..No one can predict when and how sexual attraction will happen..it doesn't means that you would have wonderful sex life even though you found your soulmate..The man who you consider that will be a perfect husband and father might not attract you as sexually..You may have so passionately relationship with him, if he doesn't kill your sexual senses when you look at him..it is very natural that you want a man who can attract you by his sexual appearance. But to consider your man as not repellent physically, would make a big hope for your relationship..Such is the case, the result will be worth to effort

*YOU MUST GUIDE HIM*

Your man may be unable to do some things correctly..But remember, if you don't know what your body needs in the beginning ,you can't expect that he will be successful at all..The biggest mistake of women is to consider that All the men has responsbility to satisfy their wives perfectly in the bed..All women should know their own needs and share them with their men..The women can never expect their men discover the women's needs without any comminication. You can be sure of that such an incorrect expectaion will be result in disappointment so many times..Most of men wait for to be lead by their women in the bed..But Most of women wait for their own needs be discovered instinctly..But there is an important point which must be in the mind always..The women try to make empathy to please their men mostly..They keep their old experiences in the mind and get help from them in the neccessary stiuation..But the men prefer to be cheered up without criticism instead of developing..If you truly need to be seduced by your man, Tell him the imporrant difference between female and male body and personality in a polite way remind him that the women's skin is more sensetive than men's skin and show him that women's skin can not remain unresponsive to touch of fingertips and massage


----------



## KMDillon (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

KMDillon said:


> Thanks for the help!


you are welcome ma'am..


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for your advice. But what do you do when your man is willing to go off sex for years, and says he doesn't care if he has it anymore or not? 

You can't guide a man who doesn't want a meal with promises of doing dishes, or the lack thereof.

I have tried going off sex all together. He didn't care, never mentioned it and when I spoke to him about it says that sex just doesn't mean that much to him. He says it's like a food craving. That once in a very great while (one time every few years) he likes sex but that is all. 

I have tried being sexy, telling him how much it means to me, initiating games, different places and times, only giving sex to him for months, everything I can think of. He just doesn't care about sex. 

What can I do?

I do not know how to


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

snix11 said:


> Thank you for your advice. But what do you do when your man is willing to go off sex for years, and says he doesn't care if he has it anymore or not?
> 
> You can't guide a man who doesn't want a meal with promises of doing dishes, or the lack thereof.
> 
> ...


Well Snix
I am really sorry to hear that.. I can advice you about this problem but I need more details about him.. Was he so careless about sex when you get married first time? and since when has he been so aloof about sex?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

he was wonderful when we first got together. Then he just seemed to stop having sex or wanting it. He says he doesn't know why he no longer wanted sex. 

he has no problems physically - can can become aroused easily and all that.


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

snix11 said:


> he was wonderful when we first got together. Then he just seemed to stop having sex or wanting it. He says he doesn't know why he no longer wanted sex.
> 
> he has no problems physically - can can become aroused easily and all that.


Dear Snix
I truly hate to say this but I think something bothers him about you so much .. or Probably he has another woman in his life..According your description, he has no problems physically But if he has no mental problems either, then you can be sure of that He thinks you are not so seductive to him anymore..Give yourself a chance and try my advices that I mentioned above..Otherwise you have to spy on him to know his intention


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

He is not seeing anyone else. 

I do think there is something about me that bothers him, but he won't tell me what it is. 

I have tried to spy, but don't find anything out other than he is not seeing anyone else.

I have tried everything I can think of - sexy clothes, sexy games, movies, massages, teasing, flirting... it's like he just doesn't care.


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

snix11 said:


> He is not seeing anyone else.
> 
> I do think there is something about me that bothers him, but he won't tell me what it is.
> 
> ...


Dear, are you sure that he has no problem physically or mentally? it seems he became so impotent without senses..
if I known him as well, I would think he has been bixsexual or gay anymore according your descriptions..May be he couldn't tell you the true..or maybe he afraids to share his problems with you..because he might think that he would be disgraced when he share his problems with anyone..He needs psychiatry immediately

There are a few posibilities

1-) Something bothers him about you
2-) There is a woman or man in his life
3-) He has psychological problems about having sex
3-) He has physical problems about sex 
4-) His sexuality or sexual view has been changed
5-) He doesn't find you interesting as you supposed


----------



## GoodGirl (May 8, 2009)

I hope you can help me. My husband does not believe in sex often. However he is aroused daily if I try to initiate sex he pushes me away. We have only been married two months and did not have sex prior to marriage. He is a different culture than me, I am American he is Indian, but I don't think it is a culture difference. I told him before getting married that I would expect sex often. I know this worried him because he is much younger than me, and I have been married before. I worry that he is not sexually attracted to me. I fear that if this continues I will stop loving him. My identity has always been wrapped up with my sexuality. He is kind, caring, respectful, and loving. I feel like I am in the role of mother not lover. I should be happy, but without my sexuality I feel less of a woman. I resent him for this. I need to know how I can reconcile our sexual differences.


----------

